# I would like to introduce my new baby!!! :)



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear SM,

I am happy to introduce my new baby daughter!!! Her name is Pearlan and I love her so much! And she's here just in time for a snowy Christmas too!

Pearlan is the most loving, happy, and playful little sweetheart! My show baby comes from Susie at Chalet. Susie is the most wonderful lady and I am so glad I found her. She has been planning to retire for a while and my little girl is her last baby. Pearlan has been home for about a month now and has settled in so wonderfully! I decided to get a little girl this time since I will always have my little boy Cornelius.:heart:

Wishing all a very Merry Christmas!
Hugs,

Florence, Cornelius, & baby Pearlan


My snowed in candy canes!









Mom, come play!









Baby's favorite blankie









Gimme that!









I wuv to roll in my new house!









Just me!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!! she is gorgeous!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Florence!!!
Such a beautiful baby doll girl. Pearlan is gorgeous, static electricity and all. I wish you both peace, love, and good health always. Congratulations.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What a sweetie! I know you will have many happy years together. She is adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! She's a pretty girl!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness look at that face!! She is simply to die for!! And I could be mistaken, but I'm thinking it looks like she's got attitude. She's gonna be loads of fun! :wub: I think Dr. Jaimie's Paxton and Pixel are from Chalet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a cute puppy!!!! I can't wait to watch her grow......please keep showing us pictures!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Florence Pearlan is just beautiful. Her face is so sweet. :wub: I'm so very happy for you. What a lovely early Christmas gift to you. Wishing you a joyous Christmas. Have fun with that baby.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats!! she is adorable.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks like a beautiful and spunky little girl. :wub: :wub: loads of fun. Her name is really nice too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what a gorgeous little baby girl :wub: Congrats, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

What a beautiful sweet little girl, and I can't believe you kept her a secret for a whole month. I know you were just keeping all that love all to yourself and raking in all the fun. She looks like she is having a ball playing and full of life. Enjoy her, she is adorable and congratulations to you on your new addition. You said she is a little show girl, are you going to be showing her as well?
Love her face and her name as well :wub2: and what an honor to get Susie's very last little girl before she retired. :grouphug: 
Thank you for sharing her with us for the holidays. You know we love pictures so keep them coming.

Hugs,
Lucy, Breeze, Sparkle and soon Breeze


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, she is full of herself and just beautiful~~Susie has great babies!!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

congrats, now that is a precious Christmas gift, enjoy every moment, take lots of pictures and have so much fun playing and lovin on her


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! She's a cutie! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i had to reread ur post...i thought that was a chalet baby but i thought no way! she is just too cute! who are her parents?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

How cute is she! Congratulations. :Flowers 2: Nothing heals the heart more than a new baby to love. :heart: 

Are you going to be showing her yourself? If so, I'd love to meet you at a show sometime. I live in Maryland, so there may be some shows where our paths might cross.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Soo cute, congrats! What fun they are to play with like that.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww what a pretty girl! :wub: I did not know Susie was still breeding, she has beautiful malts! Congrats and good luck showing!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh wow! Just Beautiful!!!
I really like the name choice, too!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG, Congratulations! She is gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I love the "Gimme that!" pic the most! :biggrin:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

She's adorable, I missed seeing cute little Chalet puppies.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh she is such a sweet little girl.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She is adorable.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations she is just beautiful...


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

That little ball of fluff is just so pretty!! :wub: :wub: Congrats!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! 
She's beautiful :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations!  Pearlan is such a beautiful girl and so full of life. :wub: Love her name and thanks for sharing her pictures.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you Stacy! hugs to you Lucy, Caddy, Caira, Lois, and your precious pups! :Sooo cute: 


Thank you Kerry! hugs to you, Crissie, Fallon and Darla! :you rock: 


Thank you Sophia! hugs to you and Casanova! :Flowers 2: 


Thank you Bisou's mom! hugs to you and Bisou! :happy: 


Thank you Crystal! yes, she's got attitude, make no mistake about it! When I saw Paxton and Pixel, I knew I wanted a chalet baby! hugs to you, Zoe and Jett! :two thumbs up: 


Thank you Pat! hope she stands still to get a lot more pics! hugs to you, Archie, Abbey,Tink, and Ava! :wub2: 


Thank you Elaine! so glad you have now met her! I could not have had a better Christmas gift  hugs to you and Dixie! :you rock: 


Thank you Remy's mom! hugs to you and Remy! :aktion033: 


Thank you Maureen! She is very spunky and I really wanted a good name! it took me 2 weeks to name her! before that she thought her name was "hi pretty" lol. hugs to you and Cherry Lola! :chili: 


Thank you Sue! hugs to you, Boo and Hannah! :biggrin: 


Thank you Lucy! i cant believe it took me so long to post pics, i guess i was so busy playing and spoiling her! And trying to name her too! I am so glad to have a baby from Susie! I dont know if I'll be showing, having too much fun at home! Hugs to you, Breeze and Sparkle! :sHa_banana: 


Thank you Dianne! oh, yes, she is full of herself and so much fun! hugs to you, Ceecee and Rain! :dancing banana: 


Thank you Paula! so glad to have her for Christmas! hugs to you, Buttons and Matilda! :happy dance: 


Thank you Maltese r us! hugs to you, Harry and Stella! :two thumbs up:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 22 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865477


> i had to reread ur post...i thought that was a chalet baby but i thought no way! she is just too cute! who are her parents?[/B]



Thank you Dr J! when i saw Pixel & Paxton I knew I wanted a baby from Susie! :wub: 

Pearlan's dad is CH Rijes Raging Temptation of C And M 

pic of Tim, look at that hair!










her mom is Ada from CH Marcris Risque' Justice and CH Su-Le's Sun Blossom

who are your babies parents?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you Carina! she has put a big smile on my face! hope to meet you sometime! hugs to you, Cadie and Cadeau! :wub2: 


Thank you Miss Melanie! she is definitely fun! hugs to you, Sir Micro, Mr Wookie and Glory Girl! :aktion033: 


Thank you Briana! hugs to you and little Gigi! :biggrin: 


Thank you Tina! hugs to you and Tristan! :yes: 


Thank you Jilly! took me a while to name her but i think i got it right! hugs to you, Paris and Coco! :wub: 


Thank you Briana! that's what happens when i try to take pics! hugs to you and Roxy! :thmbup: 


Thank you Moshi Melo! hugs to you Angel and Shiloh! :two thumbs up: 


Thank you Kara! hugs to you, Milly and Murphy!  


Thank you Marti! hugs to you, Tanner and Frankie! :dancing banana: 


Thank you Kathy! hugs to you and Baci! :happy dance: 


Thank you Diana! hugs to you and Lola! :Flowers 2: 


Thank you Jane! hugs to you Tess, Emy and Zoey! :thmbup: 


Thank you Cleoscar! hugs to you, Pasha, Raine, Napoleon! :flowers:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

If you're showing in VA I'd love to watch you show someday too!  So tell us more, how old and big is she now? Are you going to be taking conformation classes?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your cute little baby! She looks very precious and I like her sweet little doll face!
Wish you a lot of joy with her and hope you'll post many photos of her soon!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

What a sweet little thing you have there.... Such a cutie. :wub: Congrats. :aktion033:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (mfa @ Dec 22 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865625


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Dec 22 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865477





> i had to reread ur post...i thought that was a chalet baby but i thought no way! she is just too cute! who are her parents?[/B]



Thank you Dr J! when i saw Pixel & Paxton I knew I wanted a baby from Susie! :wub: 

Pearlan's dad is CH Rijes Raging Temptation of C And M 

pic of Tim, look at that hair!










her mom is Ada from CH Marcris Risque' Justice and CH Su-Le's Sun Blossom

who are your babies parents?
[/B][/QUOTE]


leo and susie-q are pixels parents....leo's parents are (CH Marcris Risqué Justice X CH Marcris Angel Omen' Michele) susie-Q's parents are the same as ada's parents

Paxton's mom is whisper who is a pashes dad and CH Marcris Angel Omen' Michele is her mom. her dad is rijes raising cane.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She is a doll, I love that first picture. congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Florence - oh, have you got a beauty there. :wub: :wub: :wub: She's gorgeous and looks like a real spirited girl. She will truly be a blessing for the holidays. I'm so thrilled for you. I see she's on the Persian rug -- don't they just love those carpets? Tyler wants to eat, sleep and play on the one that we have and won't think of putting his cute furry little butt down on the wood floor.  Give that girl some extra kisses and hugs from Tyler and I. :hugging:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:smheat: Oh your baby is sooooooooooo cute and boy oh boy I recognize that look of attitude!!! You are in for so much fun, laughs and mischief :HistericalSmiley: Congrats on your baby girl I love her name too!


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby. She is a doll :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you Alexandra! hope to be adding a lot more pics! hugs to u and Ullana! :biggrin: 


Thank you Jennifer! hugs to you, Roxy and Ruby! :aktion033: 


Thank you Brenda! hugs to you and Jodi! :clap: 


Thank you Michelle! oh yes, she has attitude alright! hugs to you and Maisie Rose! :tender: 


Thank you Bethy! and congrats on your little one too! hugs to you and little Penelope! :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Florence! Pearlan is BEAUTIFUL!! :wub: :wub: 

I am very happy for you! :tender: 

I love your snow picture, too!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Very Pretty


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats on your new baby - she's just beautiful and definitely has the 'tude!  Best of luck with her! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats on your new baby!!! What a sweetheart. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I've always thought Chalet has some of the most adorable faces in Maltese!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you Marie! i cant believe i have her! hugs to you and Snowball! :aktion033: 


Thank you Sue! hugs to you and Tyler! :wub2: 


Thank you Moxie's Mom! your little boy looks so cute with the hat! hugs to you and Moxie! :Flowers 2: 


Thank you Dorothy! 'tude is right! hugs to you and Bonbon! :happy: 


Thank you Sarah! hugs to you and Sophie Bean! :tender:


----------



## doggybow (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your new furbaby, I love her name too Pearlan! She is adorable :happy: Susie is great and I see she blessed you with one of her adorable puppies. Have a Merry Christmas with that ball of love!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 21 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865385


> Oh my goodness look at that face!! She is simply to die for!! And I could be mistaken, but I'm thinking it looks like she's got attitude. She's gonna be loads of fun! :wub: I think Dr. Jaimie's Paxton and Pixel are from Chalet.[/B]


LOL! I was thinking the same thing, Crystal... she's got that look of capital "A" Attitude. :wub: 

Florence, she is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you Doggybow! her name was a challenge and took me 2 weeks, before that she thought her name was "hi pretty" lol. hugs to you and Porsha! :walklikeanegyptian: 



Thank you Theresa! wonder who will be boss of the house!! lol. hugs to you and Fuzz-Butt, i mean Buttons! :rochard:


----------

